# MIDI Signal bricht immer einfach mal weg...



## mirscho (29. November 2006)

Moin!

ich habe seit neusten ein Problem mit meiner Soundkarte. Wenn ich in Edison versuch ein paar Samples abzuspielen ( besser gesagt ich klicke sie per Maus rein  ) knackt es irgendwann mal kurz und dann ist ruhig. Wenn ich dann einfach irgendein Wave Sound abspiele funktioniert es wieder.
Ich habe übrigens eine alte EWS 64XL.

DANKE


----------



## kuhlmaehn (30. November 2006)

Mh also wenn bei mir was knackt liegt es eigentlich fast immer an der Buffersize von der Soundkarte. Ich hab eine ganz gute ASIO karte und da liegt die Buffersize bei 256. Wenn ich ihn kleiner stelle dann knackt es auch. Kannst ja mal gucken ob es daran liegt und ihn etwas größer stellen.


----------

